
Adoptly, the Tinder for child adoption, is indistinguishable from parody - peterkelly
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/19/14319654/adoptly-tinder-for-child-adoption-app-kickstarter-parody-startup
======
bryanrasmussen
The article seems confused about the concept of satire. Satire is not
something you debunk, that would be fraud.

That said, I hold with satire. I'm going to be laughing about this stuff all
day.

